# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Vịnh Cam Ranh Nha Trang : Khám phá bức tranh thiên nhiên tuyệt tác

## hangnt

Từ thành phố Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa theo quốc lộ 1 đi vào hơn 40km, đến ngã ba, rẽ sang phía đông, vượt qua cầu Long Hồ tráng lệ bắc qua đầm Thủy Triều là đến Cam Ranh. Cam Ranh rộng khoảng 100km², bề ngang rộng năm đến sáu ki-lô-mét, cửa vịnh sâu từ 15-20m, bề dài gần 15km.


Vịnh Cam Ranh nhìn từ trên cao
Với lợi thế vừa rộng, vừa sâu lại vừa kín (do bốn bề đều có núi đá vây quanh, suốt năm nước lặng như tờ), Cam Ranh có thể đón tàu biển trọng tải lớn khoảng 10 vạn tấn vào tận cảng và tàu 20 vạn tấn đậu ở ngoài cửa vịnh. Vẻ đẹp của Vịnh Cam Ranh vốn nổi tiếng từ lâu. Núi và biển nơi đây kết hợp với nhau tạo thành bức tranh thiên nhiên tuyệt tác. Dường như quanh năm suốt tháng ở Cam Ranh chỉ thấy có hai mầu tương phản: màu trắng của cát và màu xanh của biển trời, núi non và cây cỏ.

Cam Ranh thuở xưa thật ồn ào, náo nhiệt, nhưng nay thì êm ả, bình lặng. Phố xá nơi đây đông vui là thế, nhưng về đêm lại yên tĩnh lạ thường. Những làng chài nằm dọc theo bờ vịnh, ẩn mình trong đám dừa rợp bóng hoặc chìm khuất trong cánh rừng phi lao rút bóng thướt tha. Khách du lịch đến Cam Ranh được thưởng thức phong cảnh hiếm có: núi và biển kết hợp với nhau thành một bức tranh tuyệt diệu. Ven bờ lại có dải đồng bằng xinh xắn, mọc lên những khu phố Ba Ngòi, Ðá Bạc, vùng Bảo Giếng và phần bán đảo nằm bên kia vịnh, bao gồm vùng Mỹ Ca, Bình Ba, Vũng Nồm và đặc biệt là đầm Thủy Triều nước rất cạn, là nơi sinh sản của loại sò huyết. Sò huyết Thủy Triều ngon nổi tiếng chẳng thua gì sò huyết ở đầm Ô Loan (Phú Yên), với câu ca truyền tụng:

_"Tôm hùm Bình Ba
Nai khô Diên Khánh
Cá tràu Võ Cạnh
Sò huyết Thủy Triều"
_




Nếu có dịp đến thăm Cam Ranh, du khách có thể đi thuyền máy khoảng 40 phút từ cảng Ðá Bạc (Ba Ngòi) đến Bình Ba. Bình Ba quanh năm lộng gió, sóng nước mênh mang, phong cảnh hữu tình, nơi có Vũng Nồm - một làng chài sầm uất - quanh năm sống bình thản, tràn ngập bóng dừa xanh và những rừng nhãn ngọt ngào. Thức ăn ở đây thật phong phú, nổi tiếng nhất là tôm hùm Bình Ba, to như bắp chân, râu dài cả thước, có con nặng đến bảy, tám ký. Ngoài ra, Cam Ranh còn có ốc, cua, ghẹ, rau câu, mực, cá đủ các loại, tha hồ thưởng thức, vừa rẻ lại vừa ngon. Nếu đến Cam Ranh vào mùa xoài, du khách sẽ có dịp thưởng thức loại xoài cát nhỏ trái, vỏ mỏng lại thơm ngọt vô cùng.

Cam Ranh có nhiều tiềm năng về kinh tế và du lịch. Những thắng cảnh, danh lam chung quanh bờ vịnh, nhất là những động cát, làng chài, những đồi núi của vùng cực nam bán đảo quanh năm mai vàng nở đón khách tham quan. Cam Ranh còn là một cửa ngõ lớn của nước ta, nơi xuất khẩu những sản phẩm phong phú của Tây Nguyên và miền trung như lâm sản, cao-su, chè, cà-phê, thuốc lá, đường, hoa quả. Cam Ranh sẽ trở thành trung tâm công nghiệp lớn. Cát Ba Ngòi trắng và chứa nhiều si-lic sẽ là nguyên liệu quý cho công nghiệp hóa chất, thủy tinh pha lê. Cơ sở đóng tàu biển dựa vào gỗ rừng Tây Nguyên. Ngư trường cá và chế biến hải sản cung cấp cho các khách sạn và xuất khẩu.


Một màu xanh Cam Ranh 



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Vịnh Cam Ranh đẹp thật , không thua kém bất kỳ vịnh nào của nước ngoài
Muốn thưởng thức đặc sản của canh ranh quá
Nghe thật hấp dẫn

----------


## lunas2

vịnh cam ranh quả tuyệt.ôi du lịch nào

----------


## Hunterist

đây còn là quân cảng của Việt Nam

----------


## anhduc83

Từ Cam Ranh đi Bình Ba thì tuyệt, ăn Tôm Hùm ngon đã đời lun

----------

